# Scanner recommendation for illustrations



## Santiago66 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone!.

I'm sorry if it is not the place to ask this but I want to start digitalizing and print my black& white illustrations but I am not sure what is the proper scanner for that. I have read some websites and it suggests some Epson scanners. I wonder if anyone has some experience with scanning your art or suggestions that likes to share with me.

Thank you!

Santiago T.


----------

